# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग (आईपीएल) 2015

## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स टीम ने इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग (आईपीएल) के 8वें संस्करण के लिए ऑलराउंडर युवराज सिंह को 16 करोड़ रुपए में हासिल किया। पिछली बार के सबसे महंगे (14 करोड़) खिलाड़ी युवराज इस बार भी अब तक के सबसे महंगे खिलाड़ी हैं। उनके बाद दूसरे नंबर पर दिनेश कार्तिक हैं। विकेटकीपर दिनेश कार्तिक के लिए रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरु ने 10.5 करोड़ रुपए की बोली लगाई, जबकि श्रीलंकाई कप्तान एंजिलो मैथ्यूज को डेयरडेविल्स ने 7.5 करोड़ में खरीदा। श्रीलंका के दिग्गज बल्लेबाज कुमार संगकारा, साउथ अफ्रीका के हाशिम अमला और भारत के इरफान पठान को खरीददार नहीं मिले।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अपना ही रिकॉर्ड तोड़ा युवी ने
नीलामी में युवराज ने सबसे अधिक रकम हासिल करने का अपना ही पिछला रिकॉर्ड ध्वस्त किया। डेयरडेविल्स को युवराज को हासिल करने के लिए काफी माथापच्ची करनी पड़ी। इसका कारण यह था कि कई टीमों ने युव्वी को अपने साथ जोड़ने की इच्छा जाहिर की।*

*कुछ यूं बढ़े दाम
* सबसे पहले राजस्थान रॉयल्स ने दो करोड़ रुपए में बोली की शुरुआत की।
* किंग्स इल���वन ने बोली को तीन करोड़ तक पहुंचाया।
* रॉयल्स ने 3.8 करोड़ की बोली लगाई। मामला डन होता इससे पहले ही डेयरडेविल्स ने पांच करोड़ की बोली लगाई।
* आरसीबी ने इसे बढ़ाकर 5.5 करोड़ रुपए कर दिया।
* डेयरडेविल्स ने आनन-फानन में रकम को आठ करोड़ तक पहुंचा दिया।
* आरसीबी ने नौ करोड़ की बोली लगाई तो डेयरडेविल्स ने 10 करोड़ की बोली लगाई।
* आरसीबी ने इसे 10.5 करोड़ कर दिया और फिर उसे बढ़ाकर 11.5 करोड़ कर दिया।
* रकम बढ़ी तो आरसीबी 12.5 करोड़ तक पहुंच गया।
* डेयरडेविल्स ने 13 करोड़ और फिर 13.5 करोड़ की बोली लगाई।
* बोली 14 और फिर 14.5 करोड़ तक पहुंच गई।
* डेयरडेविल्स ने युवी के लिए 15 करोड़ की बोली लगाई तो आरसीबी 15.5 करोड़ तक पहुंच गया।
* इस पर डेयरडेविल्स ने 16 करोड़ की बोली लगाई, जिस मुहर लग गई।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बैट्समैन
बेस प्राइस (रुपए में)

Cheteshwar Pujara
₹1,00,00,000

Michael Carberry
₹50,00,000

Darren Bravo
₹50,00,000

Richard Levi
₹50,00,000

Lahiru Thirimanna
₹50,00,000

Jonathan Dean
₹30,00,000

Nayan Doshi
₹30,00,000

Dean Elgar
₹30,00,000

Callum Ferguson
₹30,00,000

Abhinav Mukund
₹30,00,000

Venugopal Rao
₹30,00,000

Hamish Rutherford
₹30,00,000

Aiden Blizzard
₹30,00,000

Michael Klinger
₹30,00,000

Travis Head
₹30,00,000

Marcus Harris
₹20,00,000

Craig Simmons
₹20,00,000

Debabrata Das
₹20,00,000

Jaydev Gokul Bista
₹10,00,000

Sudip Chatterjee
₹10,00,000

Prashant Chopra
₹10,00,000

Mukul Dagar
₹10,00,000

Nikhil Gangta
₹10,00,000

Hendrick Van der Dussen
₹10,00,000

Arjit Gupta
₹10,00,000

Sagan Kamat
₹10,00,000

Bhargav Merai
₹10,00,000

K. Bharath Shankar
₹10,00,000

Rinku Singh
₹10,00,000

Robin Singh Bist
₹10,00,000

Praful Waghela
₹10,00,000

Saurabh Pradeep Wawaskar
₹10,00,000

Akshath Reddy
₹10,00,000

Paras Dogra
₹10,00,000

Shreyas Iyer
₹10,00,000

Sheldon Jackson
₹10,00,000

Sarfaraz Naushad Khan
₹10,00,000

Mohnish Mishra
₹10,00,000

Yogesh Nagar
₹10,00,000

Tirumalasetti Suman
₹10,00,000

Hanuma Vihari
₹10,00,000

Swapnil Asnodkar
₹10,00,000

Sachin Baby
₹10,00,000

Udit Birla
₹10,00,000

Arindam Ghosh
₹10,00,000

Manprit Juneja
₹10,00,000

Taruwar Kohli
₹10,00,000

Milind Kumar
₹10,00,000

Shshir Bhavane
₹10,00,000

Akhil Arvind Herwadkar
₹10,00,000

Shubham Khajuria
₹10,00,000

Evin Lewis
₹10,00,000

Prashant Naik
₹10,00,000

Sujit Nayak
₹10,00,000

R Samarth
₹10,00,000

Virat Singh
₹10,00,000

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

माइकल हसी
बल्लेबाज
1,50,00,000

इरफान पठान
ऑलराउंडर
1,50,00,000

राहुल शर्मा
बॉलर
30,0000

काइली एबॉट
बॉलर
30,0000

एंड्र्यू टाई
बॉलर
20,00,000

प्रत्यूष सिंह
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

अंकुश बैंस
विकेटकीपर
10,00,000

एकलव्य द्विवेदी
विकेटकीपर
10,00,000





*डेल्ही डेयरडेविल्स*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

युवराज सिंह
बल्लेबाज
16,00,00,000

एंजिलो मैथ्यूज
ऑलराउंडर
7,50,00,000

जहीर खान
बॉलर
4,00,00,000

अमित मिश्रा
बॉलर
3,50,00,000

श्रेयस अय्यर
बल्लेबाज
2,60,00,000

गुरिंदर सिंह संधू
बॉलर
1,70,00000

जयदेव उनादकत
बॉलर
1,10,00,000

डोमेनिक जोसेफ
बॉलर
75,00,000

एल्बी मोर्कल
ऑलराउंडर
30,00,000

ट्रैविस हेड
बल्लेबाज
30,00,000

मार्कस स्टोइंस
ऑलराउंडर
25,00,000

सीएम गौतम
विकेटकीपर
20,00,000

कोना श्रीकर
विकेटकीपर
10,00,000

केके लियाज
बॉलर
10,00,000



*किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

मुरली विजय
बल्लेबाज
3,00,00,000

निखिल संकर
विकेटकीपर
30,00,000

योगेश गोवलिकर
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000



*कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

केसी करियप्पा
बॉलर
2,40,00,000

जेम्स नीशाम
ऑलराउंडर
50,00,000

ब्रैड हॉग
बॉलर
50,00000

आदित्य गढ़वाल
ऑलराउंडर
25,00000

शेल्डन जैक्सन
ऑलराउंडर
15,00,000

सुमित नरवाल
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

वैभव रावल
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000




*मुंबई इंडियंस*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

आरोन फिंच
बल्लेबाज
3,20,00,000

प्रज्ञान ओझा
बॉलर
50,0000

अभिनव मिथुन
बॉलर
30,00,000

मिचेल मैक्लेंघन
बॉलर
30,00,000

एडेन विजार्ड
बल्लेबाज
30,00,000

अक्षय वखरे
बॉलर
10,00,000

हार्दिक पांड्या
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

नीतीश राना
ऑलरांउडर
10,00,000

सिद्धेश दिनेश लाड
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

जे. सुचित
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000




*राजस्थान रॉयल्स*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

क्रिस्टोफर मोरिस
ऑलराउंडर
1,40,00,000

जुआन थेरोन
बॉलर
30,00,000

बीरेंद्र सिंह
बॉलर
10,00,000

दिनेश सौलंकी
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

सागर त्रिवेदी
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

प्रदीप साहू
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000




*रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरु*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

दिनेश कार्तिक
विकेटकीपर
10,50,00,000

डैरेन सैमी
ऑलराउंडर
2,80,00,000

डेविड वेस
ऑलराउंड
2,80,00,000

सीन एबॉट
बॉलर
1,00,00,000

एडम मिल्ने
बल्लेबाज
70,00,000

सरफराज खान
बल्लेबाज
50,00,000

एस. बद्रीनाथ
बल्लेबाज
30,00,000

जलज सक्सेना
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

शशिर भवने
बल्लेबाज
10,00,000



*हैदराबाद सनराइजर्स*


खिलाड़ी
टाइप
कितने में बिके (रुपए में)

ट्रेंट बोल्ट
बॉलर
3,80,00,000

प्रवीण कुमार
बॉलर
2,20,00,000

केविन पीटरसन
बल्लेबाज
2,00,00,000

इयान मोर्गन
बल्लेबाज
1,50,00,000

रवि बोपारा
ऑलराउंडर
1,00,00,000

केन विलियम्स
ऑलराउंडर
60,00,000

लक्ष्मी रतन शुक्ला
ऑलराउंडर
30,00,000

पारसनाथ पद्मनाभन
ऑलराउंडर
10,00,000

सिद्धार्थ कौल
बॉलर
10,00,000

हनुमा विहारी
बल्लेबाज
10,00,000

सिद्धार्थ कौल
बॉलर
10,00,000





*बोली लगी, लेकिन किसी ने नहीं खरीदा*

खिलाड़ी
टाइप
बेस प्राइज

हाशिम अमला
बल्लेबाज
2,00,00,000

कैमरुन ह्वाइट
बल्लेबाज
1,50,00,000

मार्लोन सैमुअल्स
ऑलराउंडर
1,50,00,000

कुमार संगकारा
विकेटकीपर
1,00,00,000

महेला जयवर्धने
बल्लेबाज
1,00,00,000

एलेक्स हेल्स
बल्लेबाज
1,00,00,000

ब्रैड हॉज
बल्लेबाज
1,00,00,000

चेतेश्वर पुजारा
बल्लेबाज
1,00,00,000

रॉस टेलर
बल्लेबाज
1,00,00,000

मैथ्यू वेड
विकेटकीपर
1,00,00,000

मिचेल कैरबेरी
बल्लेबाज
50,00,000

दिनेश रामदीन
विकेटकीपर
50,00,000

कुसल परेरा
विकेटकीपर
30,00,000

ल्यूज रोंची
विकेटकीपर
30,00,000

ब्रेंडन टेलर
विकेटकीपर
30,00,000

मोर्ने व्याक
विकेटकीपर
30,00,000






*किस टीम के पास कितना पैसा और खरीद सकते हैं कितने खिलाड़ी*
टीम
बचे फंड
विदेशी खिलाड़
कुल खिलाड़ी

चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स
₹4,80,00,000
6
17

डेल्ही डेयरडेविल्स
₹12,75,00,000
5
14

पंजाब किंग्स इलेवन
₹9,60,00,000
7
20

कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स
₹13,20,00,000
7
16

मुंबई इंडियंस
₹6,80,50,000
7
17

राजस्थान रॉयल्स
₹12,75,00,000
6
19

रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरु
₹10,30,00,000
5
18

हैदराबाद सनराइजर्स
₹16,95,00,000
6
16






*इनके बेस प्राइस एक करोड़ रुपए : संगकारा,जयवर्धने, आरोन फिंच, भारतीय लेग स्पिनर अमित मिश्रा, इंग्लैंड के एलेक्स हेल्स, ब्रैड हॉज, रास टेलर, चेतेश्वर पुजारा जहीर का बेस प्राइस एक करोड़ रु हैं।*

*इनकी बेस प्राइस डेढ़ करोड़ रुपए : श्रीलंकाके एंजेलो मैथ्यूज और तिलकरत्ने दिलशान, ऑस्ट्रेलिया के एम हसी और कैमरून व्हाइट, भारत के इरफान पठान, वेस्टइंडीज के मार्लोन सैम्युअल्स इंग्लैंड के मोर्गन।*

*इनकी बेस प्राइस दो करोड़ रुपए: दक्षिण अफ्रीका के हाशिम अमला, श्रीलंका के कुमार संगकारा, भारत के दिनेश कार्तिक, इंग्लैंड के केविन पीटरसन और इयान मोर्गन नीलामी में बड़ी कीमत पाने के दावेदार माने जा रहे हैं। इनको अधिक राशि मिलेगी।*

*2015 के आईपीएल के लिए फ्रेंचाइजी ने कुल 122 क्रिकेटर्स रिटेन किए हैं। इनमें 78 भारतीय हैं।*
*नीलामी से पहले इन खिलाड़ियों का सौदा हो चुका है*
*
रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरु ने मनविंदर बिसला (केकेआर), इकबाल अब्*दुल्*ला (राजस्*थान), मंदीप सिंह (पंजाब) को लिया है और पार्थिव पटेल (मुंबई) को निकाला है*

*मुंबई इंडियंस ने उन्*मुक्*त चंद (राजस्*थान) और आर विनय कुमार (केकेआर) को लिया है*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*कार्तिक बिके 10.5 करोड़ में*
*रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलोर टीम ने विकेटकीपर बल्लेबाज दिनेश कार्तिक के लिए 10.5 करोड़ रुपए की सफल बोली लगाई। मुंबई इंडियंस ने ऑस्ट्रेलियाई सलामी बल्लेबाज एरॉन फिंच को 3.2 करोड़ रुपए में हासिल किया। सनराइजर्स हैदराबाद ने इंग्लैंड की टी-20 और वनडे टीम के कप्तान इयान मोर्गन को 1.5 करोड़ रुपए में अपने साथ जोड़ा।*

*मुरली विजय 3 करोड़ में हुए पंजाब के
किंग्स इल���वन ने चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स के पूर्व ओपनर मुरली विजय को 3 करोड़ रुपए में हासिल किया। मुरली की आधार कीमत 50 लाख रुपए थी। इसी तरह मुरली विजय को किंग्स इलेवन ने 3 करोड़ रुपए में हासिल किया, जबकि न्यूजीलैंड के केन विलियमसन को 60 लाख रुपए में सनराइजर्स ने हासिल किया। इंग्लैंड के पूर्व कप्तान केविन पीटरसन को सनराइजर्स ने 2 करोड़ रुपए में अपने साथ जोड़ा। भारत के लिए खेलने वाले स्पिन गेंदबाज अमित मिश्रा को डेयरडेविल्स ने 3.5 करोड़ रुपए में हासिल किया और एस. बद्रीनाथ को आरसीबी ने 30 लाख रुपए में खरीदा। माइकल हसी (आस्ट्रेलिया) 1.5 करोड़ रुपए की बोली के साथ सीएसके के हुए।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

IPL शुरु होने से पहले ही हसी ने की बड़ी भविष्यवाणी!
नई दिल्ली: आस्ट्रेलिया के पूर्व आलराउंडर खिलाड़ी डेविड हसी ने अगले हफ्ते से शुरू हो रहे इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग(आईपीएल) क्रिकेट ट््वंटी20 टूर्नार्मेंट शुरु होने से पहले ही बड़ी भविष्यवाणी की है। हसी ने नए सत्र के लिए रॉयल चैलेंजर बेंगलूरू टीम को खिताब का दावेदार बताया है। पिछले वर्ष चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स से जुड़े रहे हसी ने बुधवार को ट््वीट कर आईपीएल के बारे में अपनी राय देते हुए लिखा च्च्मेरी नजर में इस सत्र का आईपीएल खिताब निश्चित रूप से रॉयल चैलेंजर बेंगलूरू(आरसीबी) टीम ही जीतेगी।
वहीं चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स दूसरे और कोलकाता नाईटरइडर्स तीसरे स्थान पर रहेंगी जबकि किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब चौथे नंबर पर काबिज रहेगी।’’ आरसीबी की कमान विराट कोहली के हाथों में है वहीं टीम में एबी डीविलियर्स और क्रिस गेल जैसे विश्व के धुरंधर खिलाड़ी हैं जो अपने दम पर किसी भी मैच का रूख पलटने का दम रखते हैं। कोलकाता और चेन्नई दोनों ही टीमें दो बार आईपीएल का खिताब अपने नाम कर चुकी हैं जबकि पंजाब की टीम पिछले वर्ष अच्छा प्रदर्शन करते हुए फाइनल तक पहुंचने में कामयाब रही थी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

* इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग (आईपीएल) का आठवां संस्करण कई खिलाड़ियों का भविष्य तय करेगा। ऑक्शन में सबसे महंगे रहे 16 करोड़ी युवराज सिंह देल्ही डेयरडेविल्स के लिए खेलेंगे। युवी की कोशिश खुद को सही और चयनकर्ताओं को गलत साबित करने की होगी। अगर वह मौका चूक जाते हैं तो टीम इंडिया का दरवाजा उनके लिए पूरी तरह बंद हो सकता है। उल्लेखनीय है कि बीसीसीआई ने अनुबंध से उन्हें पहले ही बाहर कर दिया है।*

*युवी के सामने होंगी कई चुनौतियां
इस बार का सीजन पहले से काफी अलग माना जा जा रहा है। भुवनेश्वर कुमार, ट्रेंट बोल्ट, मिचेल जॉनसन, मिचेल स्टार्क सहित कई ऐसे बॉलर हिस्सा ले रहे हैं, जिन्होंने धुरंधर बल्लेबाजों की नाक में दम कर रखा है। देखा जाए तो बैटिंग में पिछले एक सालों में फास्टेस्ट सेन्चुरी (एबी डिविलियर्स की 30 बॉल में) सहित कई रिकॉर्ड बने हैं, लेकिन बॉलर्स ने भी काफी बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन किया है। युवी ने काफी समय से इंटरनेशनल मैच नहीं खेला है, इसलिए उन्हें फॉर्म पाने में थोड़ा समय लग सकता है।*

*इन खिलाड़ियों पर होंगी निगाहें
युवराज सिंह के अलावा देल्ही डेयरडेविल्स के कप्तान बनाए गए जेपी डुमिनी, इंग्लैंड के केविन पीटरसन, किरन पोलार्ड और ड्वेन ब्रावो पर भी निगाहें होंगी। डुमिनी पहली बार कप्तान बनाए गए हैं। केविन पीटरसन इंग्लैंड टीम में शामिल होने के लिए संघर्ष कर रहे हैं। वहीं, दूसरी ओर नए खिलाड़ियों में मिचेल स्टार्क और ट्रेंट बोल्ट के लिए आईपीएल काफी कठिन माना जा रहा है।*


*युवराज सिंह का आईपीएल करियर*
*आईपीएल*
*मैच*
*रन*
*बेस्ट स्कोर*
*एवरेज*
*स्ट्राइक रेट*
*100*
*50*
*4*
*6*
*कैच*
*विकेट*

ओवर ऑल करियर
84
1851
83
26.44
131.65
0
8
129
110
27
32

2014
14
376
83
34.18
135.25
0
3
22
28
4
5

2013
13
238
34
19.83
125.26
0
0
14
15
1
6

2011
14
343
66*
34.30
131.41
0
2
24
18
5
9

2010
14
255
43
21.25
128.14
0
0
20
14
2
5

2009
14
340
58*
28.33
115.64
0
2
25
16
7
6

2008
15
299
57
23.00
162.50
0
1
24
19
8
3






*युवराज सिंह का करियर*

*फॉर्मेट*
*मैच*
*रन*
*बेस्ट स्कोर*
*स्ट्राइक रेट*
*100*
*50*
*विकेट*
*बेस्ट बॉलिंग*

*टेस्ट*
40
1900
169
57.97
3
11
9
2/20

*वनडे*
293
8329
139
87.24
13
51
111
5/31

*टी-20*
40
968
77*
144.69
0
8
23
3/17

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम (चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स)*

*फॉर्मेट*
*मैच*
*रन*
*बेस्ट*
*100/50*

आईपीएल
62
1644
158*
1/8

टेस्ट
92
5870
302
11/28

वनडे
249
5808
166
5/31

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ड्वेन ब्रावो (चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स)*

*फॉर्मेट*
*मैच*
*रन*
*बेस्ट*
*100/50*
*विकेट लिए*
*बॉलिंग बेस्ट*

आईपीएल
74
968
70*
0/3
79
4/42

टेस्ट
40
2200
113
2/13
86
6/84

वनडे
164
2968
112*
2/10
199
6/43

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*किरन पोलार्ड (मुंबई इंडियन्स)*

फॉर्मेट
मैच
रन
बेस्ट
100/50
स्ट्राइक रेट
विकेट लिए
बॉलिंग बेस्ट

आईपीएल
77
1332
78
0/6
144.31
53
4/44

वनडे
91
2042
119
3/7
93.66
44
3/27

----------


## Aeolian

गुल्ली डंडे का यह आधुनिक खेल समय का बहुत बड़ा नाशक है फिर भी यह भारत में तेजी से फैला और लोगों का चहेता भी बन गया है ....


आईपीएल ने इसकी रोचकता और भव्यता को और अधिक ऊंचाइयां दी हैं ...
हाँ यह सच है कि इस खेल में तमाम बार भ्र्ष्टाचार के दाग लगे हैं ..
फिर भी यह बदस्तूर जारी है ... अपने पूरे  जोशोखरोश से ...


नया संस्करण भी तमाम उपलब्धियों से भरा होना ही है ....


तमाम रोचक आंकड़ों के साथ इस प्रतियोगिता के विषय में विस्तार से कंटेंट पोस्ट करने के लिए इंडियन रोज २२ जी धन्यवाद के अधिकारी है ....

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स (केकेआर) के कप्तान गौतम गंभीर ने आईपीएल-8 के ओपनिंग मुकाबले में मुंबई इंडियन्स के खिलाफ टॉस जीतकर पहले बॉलिंग करने का फैसला लिया है। यह मैच कोलकाता के ईडन गार्डन स्टेडियम में खेला जा रहा है। मुंबई इंडियन्स के आइकॉन और पूर्व क्रिकेटर सचिन तेंडुलकर ने अपनी टीम के खिलाड़ियों को केकेआर के खिलाफ मुकाबले के लिए गुरुमंत्र दिया।

सचिन मंगलवार को कोलकाता पहुंचते ही सीधे ईडन गार्डन अपनी टीम के खिलाड़ियों के पास पहुंच गए। सचिन मुंबई इंडियन्स के दो घंटे तक चले लंबे अभ्यास सत्र के दौरान मैदान में मौजूद रहे और टीम के सभी 26 खिलाड़ियों के अभ्यास को गौर से देखते रहे। मुंबई इंडियन्स और पिछले चैम्पियन कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स के बीच ओपनिंग मुकाबला ईडन गार्डन में 8 बजे से खेला जाएगा।

*प्लेइंग इलेवन
> मुंबई इंडियन्स : रोहित शर्मा (कप्तान), एरॉन फिंच, अंबाती रायुडू, आदित्य तारे, कोरी एंडरसन, किरन पोलार्ड, हरभजन सिंह, लसिथ मलिंगा, जसप्रीत बुमराह, प्रज्ञान ओझा।*

*> कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स : गौतम गंभीर (कप्तान), रॉबिन उथप्पा, मनीष पांडे, सूर्यकुमार यादव, युसूफ पठान, शाकिब अल हसन, आंद्र रसेल, पीयूष चावला, सुनील नारायण, उमेश यादव और मोर्ने मोर्कल।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Mumbai Indians *43/3 (7.3/20 ov)*
Kolkata Knight Riders

----------


## anita

लो जी  मुंबई वाले तो  हार गए

----------


## Aeolian

हमें क्या गम ...
कोई हारे .. कोई जीते ...
मैंने तो देखा भी नहीं ....

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

[IMG]http://static.****************/pix/labs/sitepix/04_2015/morkel2.jpg[/IMG]
*चेन्नई।* एम. चिन्नास्वामी स्टेडियम में हुए इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग (आईपीएल) के आठवें संस्करण के दूसरे मैच में कैप्टन महेंद्र सिंह धोनी की टीम चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स ने बेहद रोमांचक मुकाबले में दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स को एक रन से मात देकर आईपीएल-8 का विजयी आगाज किया, हालांकि दर्शकों का दिल जीता डेयरडेविल्स के लिए नाबाद 73 रनों की नायाब पारी खेलने वाले एल्बी मोर्कल ने। तीसरे ओवर में दोनों सलामी बल्लेबाजों के लौटने के बाद मैदान पर उतरे मोर्कल न सिर्फ अंत तक क्रीज पर डटे रहे और आखिरी गेंद पर शॉट लगाने तक डेयरडेविल्स की जीत की उम्मीदें बनाए रखीं।
हालांकि मोर्कल का यह शॉट छक्का न होकर चौका ही रहा और सुपर किंग्स से मिले 151 रनों के जवाब में डेयरडेविल्स निर्धारित 20 ओवरों में नौ विकेट खोकर 149 रन ही बना सके। सुपर किंग्स के सबसे सफल गेंदबाज रहे आशीष नेहरा को मैन ऑफ द मैच चुना गया।
लक्ष्य की पीछा करने उतरी डेयरडेविल्स को नेहरा ने तीसरे ओवर में ही चिदंबरम गौतम (4) और मयंक अग्रवाल (15) के रूप में दोनों सलामी बल्लेबाजों को पवेलियन की राह दिखा दी। आईपीएल में पदार्पण मैच खेलने उतरे श्रेयस अय्यर (7) भी कुछ खास नहीं कर सके और नेहरा के तीसरे शिकार बने।
इसके बाद मोर्कल ने पिछले संस्करण के डेयरडेविल्स के सर्वोच्च स्कोरर रहे केदार जाधव (20) के साथ चौथे विकेट के लिए 48 रनों की साझेदारी कर टीम को कुछ हद तक संभाल लिया।
मोहित शर्मा द्वारा लाए गए चौदहवें ओवर की पहली गेंद पर 87 के कुल योग पर जाधव का विकेट गिरने के साथ ही डेयरडेविल्स के विकेटों के गिरने का सिलसिला एक बार फिर शुरू हो गया। सुपर किंग्स ने आखिर के आठ ओवरों में डेयरडेविल्स के सात विकेट चटकाए और 67 रन दिए। कप्तान ज्यां पॉल ड्यूमिनी (5) और आईपीएल-8 के सबसे मंहगे खिलाड़ी युवराज सिंह (9) के विकेट भी इनमें शामिल हैं।
रोमांचक हो चले मुकाबले में डेयरडेविल्स को आखिरी छह गेंदों पर जीत के लिए 19 रनों की दरकार थी और पहली ही गेंद पर मोर्कल ने चौका जड़कर जीत की उम्मीदें जिंदा रखीं। इमरान ताहिर तीसरी गेंद पर रैना के हाथों लपके गए हालांकि इस बीच मोर्कल छोर बदलने में सफल रहे।
आखिरी के तीन गेदों पर अब जीत के लिए 14 रनों की दरकार थी और मोर्कल ने चौथी गेंद पर शानदार छक्का जड़ा और पांचवीं गेंद पर दो रन लिए। अब आखिरी गेंद पर डेयरडेविल्स को जीत के लिए छक्के की जरूरत थी और मोर्कल ने शानदार शॉट खेला हालांकि गेंद सीमारेखा पार करने से पहले एक टप्पा खा गई और डेयरडेविल्स जीत से एक रन पीछे रह गए।
मोर्कल ने अपनी अविस्मरणीय पारी में 55 गेंदों का सामना कर आठ चौके और एक छक्का जड़ा और अंत तक नाबाद रहे। नेहरा ने सुपर किंग्स के लिए चार ओवरों में 25 रन देकर तीन विकेट चटकाए। इससे पहले, टॉस हारकर बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी सुपर किंग्स ने ड्वायन स्मिथ (34), फॉफ डू प्लेसिस (32) और कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी (30) की बदौलत निर्धारित 20 ओवरों में सात विकेट गंवाकर 150 रन बनाए।
स्मिथ ने पहले ही ओवर में 16 रन बनाकर शुरुआत तो विस्फोटक की, लेकिन दूसरे छोर से लगातार गिरते विकेटों से टीम दबाव में आ गई। ब्रेंडन मैक्लम (4) दूसरे ही ओवर की दूसरी गेंद पर युवराज सिंह को कैच थमा बैठे। मैक्लम का विकेट नाथन कोल्टर नील ने लिया। कोल्टर नील ने अपने अगले ओवर की आखिरी गेंद पर सुरेश रैना (4) का भी विकेट चटका दिया और डेयरडेविल्स को शुरुआती दो सफलताएं दिला दीं।
इसके बाद स्मिथ का साथ देने आए प्लेसिस अभी तीसरे विकेट के लिए 33 रन ही जोड़ पाए थे कि स्मिथ इमरान ताहिर की गेंद पर कोल्टर नील के हाथों लपके गए। नौवें ओवर की पहली गेंद पर 71 के कुल योग पर स्मिथ का विकेट गिरा। स्मिथ ने 31 गेंदों में छह चौके लगाए।
स्मिथ के जाने के बाद सुपर किंग्स की रन गति धीमी पड़ गई। 13वें ओवर की दूसरी गेंद पर 100 रन के कुल योग पर प्लेसिस का विकेट गिरने के बाद तो अगले पांच ओवरों (14वें से 18वें ओवर तक) में सुपर किंग्स के बल्लेबाज सिर्फ 20 रन जोड़ सके। इस बीच रवींद्र जडेजा (17) और ड्वेन ब्रावो (1) के रूप में उनके दो विकेट और गिरे। कप्तान धोनी ने संघर्षपूर्ण रुख अपनाया और टिक कर खेलते रहे, हालांकि आखिरी ओवर में बड़ा शॉट लगाने के चक्कर में वह मयंक अग्रवाल के हाथों लपक लिए गए।
धोनी ने आखिरी ओवर की तीसरी और चौथी गेंद पर दो छक्के लगाए और पांचवीं गेंद पर भी उन्होंने बड़ा शॉट खेला, लेकिन गेंद उनके बल्ले के निचले हिस्से का मोटा ऊपरी किनारा लेकर काफी ऊपर चली गई। उन्होंने 27 गेंदों का सामना कर एक चौका और दो छक्का लगाया। डेयरडेविल्स के लिए कोल्टर नील सबसे सफल गेंदबाज रहे। उन्होंने चार ओवरों के अपने स्पेल में 30 रन देकर तीन विकेट चटकाए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अंक तालिका*Team
Played
Won
Lost
Tied
NR
Points
NRR

Kolkata
1
1
0
0
0
2
+0.789

Chennai
1
1
0
0
0
2
+0.050

Rajasthan
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Hyderabad
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Punjab
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Bangalore
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

Delhi
1
0
1
0
0
0
-0.050

Mumbai
1
0
1
0
0
0
-0.789

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*पंजाब और राजस्थान मैच LIVE*





*रहाणे की जगह स्टीव स्मिथ बल्लेबाजी के लिए उतरे**अनुरीत की गेंद पर अक्षर पटेल ने लपका कैच**अजिंक्य रहाणे आउट, 8 गेंदों पर 00 रन बनाए**अजिक्य रहाणे और संजू सैमसन कर रहे हैं ओपनिंग**पहले ओवर में राजस्थान रॉयल्स ने बनाए 4 रन**टॉस जीतकर पहले फील्डिंग चुनी है किंग्स इलेवन ने**राजस्थान रॉयल्स पहले बल्लेबाजी कर रही है**किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब और राजस्थान रॉयल्स की टीमों में मुकाबला*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स ने एम. चिन्नास्वामी स्टेडियम में हो रहे आईपीएल-8 के चौथे मैच में सनराइजर्स हैदराबाद को 45 रनों से हरा दिया है। चेन्नई के 210 रनों के लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी हैदराबाद ने 164 रनों पर ही दम तोड़ दिया। चेन्नई ने चार विकेट खोकर 20 ओवरों में 209 रन बनाए थे।
इस दौरान मैकुलम 100 रन बनाकर नॉटआउट रहे। वहीं कप्तान धोनी ने 53 रन की पारी खेली। जबकि हैदराबाद के बॉल्ट एक विकेट निकालने में कामयाब रहे। वहीं बाकी तीनों बल्लेबाज रन आउट हुए।
चेन्नई ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बल्लेबाजी का फैसला किया था। चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स का इस सत्र में यह दूसरा मैच है। इससे पहले सीएसके ने इसी मैदान पर दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स को एक रन से हराया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

TEAMS
MAT
WON
LOST
TIED
N/R
PTS
NET RR
FOR
AGAINST


Chennai Super Kings
2
2
0
0
0
4
+1.150
359/40.0
313/40.0
>

Rajasthan Royals
2
2
0
0
0
4
+0.700
348/40.0
320/40.0
>

Royal Challengers Bangalore
1
1
0
0
0
2
+0.571
179/19.0
177/20.0
>

Kolkata Knight Riders
2
1
1
0
0
2
+0.116
347/38.3
347/39.0
>

Delhi Daredevils
2
0
2
0
0
0
-0.075
333/40.0
336/40.0
>

Mumbai Indians
1
0
1
0
0
0
-0.789
168/20.0
170/18.3
>

Kings XI Punjab
1
0
1
0
0
0
-1.300
136/20.0
162/20.0
>

Sunrisers Hyderabad
1
0
1
0
0
0
-2.250
164/20.0
209/20.0

----------


## anita

मुंबई भले हार गया लेकिन हरभजन ने दिल जीत लिया
मुंबई 59/6 के बाद शर्मनाक हार को जीत में बदलने के लिए हरभजन की शानदार 64 रन (24 बॉल) की शानदार पारी से मुंबई को 159/7 तक पहुचाया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

TEAMS
M
W
L
PTS

1 RR
6
5
1
10

2 CSK
5
4
1
8

3 KKR
5
3
2
6

4 DD
5
2
3
4

5 SH
5
2
3
4

6 KXIP
5
2
3
4

7 MI
5
1
4
2

8 RCB
4
1
3
2

----------


## anita

मुंबई पहुंची आईपीएल के फाइनल में
चेन्नई को 25 रन से हराकर मुंबई आईपीएल के फाइनल में पहुंच गयी है

----------


## anita

*रोमांचक मुकाबले में चेन्नई की जीत ‪*
*मुंबई और चेन्नई के बीच होगा आईपीएल फाइनल*

----------


## anita

*मुंबई इंडियंस ने जीता आईपीएल-8*

----------


## anita

आईपीएल 8 (2015) ‪‬ (सबसे पहले - सबसे लेटेस्ट)
१- रोहित शर्मा - मैन ऑफ़ मैच (फाइनल मैच) 26 बॉल पे 50 रन के लिए
२- बेस्ट कैच ऑफ़ आईपीएल -8 - ब्रावो
३- मैक्सिमम सिक्स अवार्ड - क्रिस गेल - 38 सिक्स
४- इमर्जिंग प्लेयर ऑफ़ सीजन - श्रेयस अय्यर
५- फेयर प्ले अवार्ड - चेन्नई सुपर किंग
६- ऑरेंज कैप - डेविड वार्नर - कुल 562 रनों के लिए
७- पर्पल कैप - ब्रावो - 26 विकेट के लिए
८- आईपीएल -8 रनर अप टीम - चेन्नई सुपर किंग - इनामी राशि 10 करोड़ रूपये
९- आईपीएल -८ विनर टीम - मुंबई इंडियंस - इनामी राशि 15 करोड़ रूपये

----------

